# Thoughts on the new AFX "Big D" set



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

For this Christmas, I purchased my little boy one of the new AFX Big D sets.

This set is a great starter set with a big (4 x 10) and easy to drive tri-oval track. It also would be very easy to make into a 4 lane (however, nothing in the set shows what is required to do so even though the box says so).

The set has 2 18" radius curves for the tri-oval portion and 12" radius curves for turns 1,2,3 and 4. One thing that surprised me was my reaction to the "speculative" stock cars in the set. What impressed me was how good it was to NOT see more overexposed NASCAR liveries. Both of the cars have very plausible paint schemes.

One thing I have discovered (at least by my track planning program...not tested yet) is that had an additional 9" straight been added to the track content a more realistic tri-oval could be built. Out of the box, the tri-oval straight is 3 15" straights and 1 9" straight long. This looks out of proportion to me. The back stretch is comprised of 7 15" straights and the angled straights in and out of the tri-oval are comprised of 2 15" straights.

The extra 9" straight would have allowed the tri-oval to be built with the angled straights increased to 3 15" straights. The tri-oval straight is than reduced to a single 15" straight and 2 9" straights. This looks more like a true tri-oval.

Also, the extra 9" straight would have allowed the track to be built in 2 tri-oval congfigurations and maybe even a big rectangular oval.

I purchased a couple of 9" chicane tracks so that we can "pass" going into turn three and pass again coming through the tri-oval. Just these extra chicanes and 9" straight appear to add great flexibility to this great track.

Once again, this is a great track for the novice or seasoned racer. Racemasters has done another great job and the box art is some of the most appealing I can recall on race sets. Go out and get one for somebody this Christmas!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

If you want to make a 4-lane with this, you'll need to double the amount of straight track and use 15" curves to fit against the 18 inchers, and some 9" curves to fit inside the 12" curves.


----------

